# My Labeling Ideas



## DirtyDawg10

Since I started my first wine kit I have been thinking about what labels I'd like to do. I have seen tons of great labels from people on here with pictures, graphics...etc. I was looking into that type and then it hit me. I see labels from store bought wines and they tend to have a theme that runs on all their bottles a symbol or logo. 

So I decided to keep mine simple and repetative throughout all my wines. The labels would essentially stay the same with different names. The logo and "winery" name would stay the same and I would change up the wine name based on the type of grapes or fruit. Here's what I came up with.





Keep in mind this is just a first print. I'm thinking of playing around with ink colors and/or paper color to give it more interest. 

I came up with the logo several years ago and was going to get a tattoo of it at one point but that never happened. I figured this would be a good use for it. The words are translated into French. "Wines of Dirty Dog (Dawg)" is my "winery" name. 

As far as the wine names...I was thinking of what to call the first wine I am making. It is a Sauvignon Blanc/ Pinot Gris blend. I looked up the grapes and what they were, where they were grown. One thing I read was that Sauv Blanc got its name because it was a wild grape that grew in France and Sauvages (Sauvagnon) means wild. I got the bright idea to name my wines after U2 song titles or portions thereof. So I named this one "Wild Horses" translated into French. I'm a big fan of U2 so it was fitting for me. They also have several song titles which I thought would go good for wine names...

lady with the *Spinning Head*
*Numb*
*Lemon* (maybe a skeeter pee)
*Love is Blindness*
*Beautiful Day*
*Mysterious Ways*

The list goes on. Just figured I'd throw this out there and see what you guys thought.


----------



## roblloyd

I like it. Nice clean simple. You might want to put a date on it though. You could spruce up the border a bit with some of the elements of the symbol. Just a thought.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

A date...duh!...Thanks for reminding me. Good idea with the border too.


----------



## Rocky

Looks great, DD. I just hope you don't get into trouble with the Dos Equis beer people.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

lol...I'll have to use a different label if I ever make my own beer


----------



## GreginND

I like clean simple logos and uncluttered labels. This looks great! Love the logo and the symmetry.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Here is the latest label with a few modifications and some antiqued paper


----------



## Runningwolf

I think it looks great, kind of "old world" look. Nice job.


----------



## Flem

I like the second one better than the first. Nice job!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I think the 2nd one looks great !


----------



## Julie

love the label, the antique paper really takes it up another notch.


----------



## roblloyd

Great job!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Thanks everyone! I agree the paper and border did wonders to liven it up a bit.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Yup - that looks like an Old World label you would see on a bottle.

Great job!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Now I need to test out the glue stick, milk, etc... and see what will be the best way for me to apply the labels  Of course my wine needs at least a few more weeks before bottling anyway.


----------



## Noontime

Great label! The logo is great...simple but bold. And I liked both of them; the new border is beautiful and really adds complexity, while I like the contrast of black on white background of the first...makes it even bolder and more contemporary. Really great job.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Thanks! Looking forward to bottling in the next few weeks


----------



## Noontime

So is there a story behind the logo? Is there any meaning or message in the design?


----------



## DirtyDawg10

The basic meaning behind it is this...

The middle part is an abstraction of an "XOX" (kiss, hug, kiss) which is obscuring a $ dollar sign in the "background". Basically meaning that IMO love comes before money. Love and wine do go hand in hand sometimes so I thought it was fitting. There is some other hidden meaning in there but I'll leave that up to individual interpretation


----------



## Noontime

DirtyDawg10 said:


> The basic meaning behind it is this...
> 
> The middle part is an abstraction of an "XOX" (kiss, hug, kiss) which is obscuring a $ dollar sign in the "background". Basically meaning that IMO love comes before money. Love and wine do go hand in hand sometimes so I thought it was fitting. There is some other hidden meaning in there but I'll leave that up to individual interpretation


 Beautiful! Love it!


----------

